# saatkos muuten ostettua domino keksei matkan varrel...



## whereisabsconditus

What does this mean?
I believe it's finnish, but I can be wrong too :

"saatkos muuten ostettua domino keksei matkan varrel, annan rahaa kun tuut, altoja dominoja"


----------



## jonquiliser

It's (colloquial) Finnish. I imagine there's a typo, and should read "aitoja dominoja". This would mean: By the way, can you buy Domino biscuits on your way here, I'll give you the money when you come; real domino's (i.e. the original brand of these biscuits).


----------



## sakvaka

...and in standard Finnish:

Saatko muuten ostettua Domino-keksejä matkan varrelta, annan rahaa kun tulet, aitoja Dominoita.


----------

